# Sony Vaio Screen Went Black, HELP!!!



## ryangodin (Sep 2, 2008)

I have a Sony Vaio VGN-S150 and I went to go use my laptop the one day and the power will turn on and you can hear a little noise (i suspect from the hard drive) but the screen is black. My friend used it a couple of days later and he said that it worked fine, but then I tried it the next day and it was the same problem, only this time I was able to turn it on and it went to the main windows screen, but then froze. I was forced to just hold down the power button so that it could shut down. Now when I try to turn it on the power light goes on and there is a little noise from the hard drive but my screen is black!!! I am not able to do anything....my antivirus is out of date, but I thought that it still working..somewhat. Is there a hotkey that makes it go on sleep mode or stanby that I am not hitting because my cats might have hit these buttons....or is this more serious of an issue. My computer is 4 years, but I have treated it like a child.. and I have no idea what to do. Please Help
Thanks
Ryan


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Ryan,

Try it first with an external monitor. Also reseat the RAM or try using a good/working module for testing purposes only. If you still do not get a screen while on an external monitor but you hear the laptop starting up (HDD activity, fan is spinning, etc.) when you power ON, you may have a problem with your video card or motherboard. 

Try also booting without the CD/DVD drive and HDD drive (remove them physically) just to be sure this is not caused by a failing drive.


----------



## ryangodin (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply. I did bring my laptop to work and tried hooking it up to a monitor, and it said that it had "no signal" so I figured I was at least temporarily screwed....I don't think that I will personally remove the drives because I don't think that I trust myself to do it without messing it up more  but I think that I will see if someone with more knowledge can take a look at it and I will let them know what you thought might be the problem. If I do bring it in to someone to fix, do you have an estimate as to how much money this is going to cost me?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

I guess it depends on the shop. May be you need to prepare around $100.


----------



## VickyHere (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi,
I am having display problem in VGN FZ11L with Vista which z 2 years old. My screen blacks out all of sudden and comes back when I restart it. I formatted and reinstalled it. It showed same problem again. I uninstalled NVIDIA display driver and now it z with standard VGA graphics. It is working fine but shows yellow strips sometime which comes and go automatically. I can not play games with standard VGA graphics. I tried to install NVIDIA again but it is not able to start after restarting and asks for previous well config which z with standard VGA graphics and then works with standard VGA graphics. Any suggestion please !!


----------

